# Need help for pr in interior architecture



## ktmnewar (Oct 21, 2018)

Requested
Hi everyone,

I am very new to this forum, and I almost know nothing about the procedure of permanent residency (PR) application for Australia. I was wondering if someone could guide me. 

I have just finished my Interior architecture in Australia and now wondering to know whether i can apply for PR or not.

I do have some industrial experience in software engineering as well (about 3 years or so in my back country). 

I would very much appreciate it if someone could briefly address some or all of the following questions. 

1) Do I have a chance for getting an Australian PR? 
2) How to get some basic info about the procedure? 
3) How long does it take in average to get PR after submitting the application. 
4) Do you know someone with a similar situation who got PR from Australia?

And any other basic info which I missed. 

Your help would be much appreciated. 

Cheers,
Ktm Newar


----------

